# Recommend a strong pre-workout supplement please.



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 12, 2014)

So I recently took Jack3d Micro. The first time I took it I will admit I felt some energy. Then the next time I took it not really all that much. Then the 3rd time I took 3 scoops and it felt stronger. Then yesterday I took 2.5 and felt ok. Then today I took 4 scoops and didn't really feel anything. 

I also have taken C4 Extreme. 

Overall experience has been really weak with these preworkouts. I feel like they are just a waste of money. I would be more wired if I took 3 or 4 glasses of espresso to be honest with you guys.

Is there anything you can take that would really make a difference? Also Pump wise I really am disappointed. I notice some nice things but I think that even if I didn't take these I would still see my muscles get big during workouts since I am working until failure with each exercise.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 12, 2014)

I use Max pump extreme stacked with Nitro4. The pumps are sick.

I have noticed if I avoid caffeine for 4-5 hours prior to the pre training mixes I get a better boost. 

http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product-list/maximum-pump/

http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product-list/nitro4/


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 12, 2014)

Max pump is a clean product. No chalky taste with the benefits of a pre and pump


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 13, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I use Max pump extreme stacked with Nitro4. The pumps are sick.
> 
> I have noticed if I avoid caffeine for 4-5 hours prior to the pre training mixes I get a better boost.
> 
> ...





spinyvegeta said:


> Max pump is a clean product. No chalky taste with the benefits of a pre and pump


Agreed!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 13, 2014)

If you really want a good pre, try, Test Base 50mg/Tren Base 50mg..


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 13, 2014)

I've been around for some time and love my pwo's especially the stronger ones. That being said so many changes with them bc of having to reformulate. This is the best i've touched in years and is very strong. Not to expensive either with insane pumps. http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/genomyx-stimaholic-35-servings.html



LivingtoLearn said:


> So I recently took Jack3d Micro. The first time I took it I will admit I felt some energy. Then the next time I took it not really all that much. Then the 3rd time I took 3 scoops and it felt stronger. Then yesterday I took 2.5 and felt ok. Then today I took 4 scoops and didn't really feel anything.
> 
> I also have taken C4 Extreme.
> 
> ...


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 13, 2014)

Speed x3, hyde, stimul8, methyldrene


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 13, 2014)

Albuterol


----------



## heady muscle (Jun 13, 2014)

Myodyne's ErgoNox, Creatinol-O-Phosphate, Antaeus Labs Thunderbolt and myokem pyroxamine have been my go to lately.


----------



## perarded123 (Jun 16, 2014)

packers6211 said:


> I've been around for some time and love my pwo's especially the stronger ones. That being said so many changes with them bc of having to reformulate. This is the best i've touched in years and is very strong. Not to expensive either with insane pumps. http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/genomyx-stimaholic-35-servings.html


will be giving it a shot soon


----------



## SFW (Jun 17, 2014)

I keep it oldschool


----------



## Bunco402 (Jun 17, 2014)

I had good results with Muscle Pharm Assault. I did like the old formula better than the newer one. Many said C4 was better, so if you don't care for C4, Assault might be a waste.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 17, 2014)

Bunco402 said:


> I had good results with Muscle Pharm Assault. I did like the old formula better than the newer one. Many said C4 was better, so if you don't care for C4, Assault might be a waste.



C4 is the best one I have tried so far. Jack3d Micro is not very good in my opinion.


----------



## perarded123 (Jun 18, 2014)

rpm always does me well: http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/applied-nutriceuticals-rpm-240-capsules.html


----------



## organicmindset (Jul 8, 2014)

I personally like Jack3d and the Maximum Pump Extreme by Ironmaglabs


----------



## flex365 (Oct 25, 2014)

getting a good pump and getting wired are 2 different things altogether and some pre workouts may be formulated to do  1 more than the other. Hyde is crazy strong over 45o mg of caffeine per serving, and a good crash later on IMO. 1MR is good stuff and plenty strong.  ONE thing to remember with ALL preworkouts is you need to shake the tub up before you scoop because the contents settle. thats why one scoop works one day a not the next.


----------



## casper8092002 (Oct 25, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> So I recently took Jack3d Micro. The first time I took it I will admit I felt some energy. Then the next time I took it not really all that much. Then the 3rd time I took 3 scoops and it felt stronger. Then yesterday I took 2.5 and felt ok. Then today I took 4 scoops and didn't really feel anything.
> 
> I also have taken C4 Extreme.
> 
> ...



Jim Stoppani's JYM is pretty good stacked with HYPE from BSL.  Great pumps from the hype and the PWO gives you a good kick


----------



## SoflMS (Oct 30, 2014)

MINDFUEL by synerbolics = massive energy.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Oct 30, 2014)

I had good results with hemorage black, but as was stated earlier, with the re-formulation of most of the pwo drinks it just doesn't have the kick it did. I have recently tried c4 and it was so so.


----------

